# DIY ADA Style Cabinet



## alip01 (6 Aug 2009)

I've been considering making an ADA style stand for the optiwhite that I'm planning on getting in a couple of months.  I've had a look at some guides on the web, and it looks acheivable.

The one part I'm unsure of is the finish to use.  I see Tom found Dulux's Night Jewels 3 to be a close match, I'll be getting a few different grey swabs in the next few days, so hopefully I can check he got that right.  I've also considered using grey laminate, and I think this would be my prefered option, but I've not been able to find anywhere that sells it after a few google searches.  Does anyone know of a good supplier?

Thanks,


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Aug 2009)

*Re: DIY ADA Style Stand*

i had a look around for the laminate but it costs a fortune and ended up with the same price as buying a cabinet from aquariums ltd in the end!  Ill try and dig up the links as I think i saved them somewhere


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Aug 2009)

*Re: DIY ADA Style Stand*

im guessing you may have already seen it but this guide is wuite good.

EDIT, sorry pressed the IMG button instead of the URL button!

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/May-2008/Magazine/Tips-Creating-a-DIY-ADA-Stand.html


----------



## alip01 (6 Aug 2009)

Stu, have you had any luck finding the laminate links?


----------



## JamesM (6 Aug 2009)

Good laminate is very expensive. 

You can achieve the same effect as the ADA cabinets with spray paint though. Several coats of a decent primer is essential on MDF, and a few top clear coats will prevent any damage to the finish. Browse the web for MDF speaker boxes to get better examples of how good it can look.


----------



## JamesM (6 Aug 2009)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/a ... urnal.html


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Aug 2009)

alip01 said:
			
		

> Stu, have you had any luck finding the laminate links?


nope sorry, i dont think i saved them on my favourites


----------



## alip01 (7 Aug 2009)

Ok, looks like I'll be using spray paint then.  To make it have the same effect as laminate, would I want a Satin or Matt finish spray?  I can't decide.


----------



## Vito (15 Aug 2009)

alip01 said:
			
		

> Ok, looks like I'll be using spray paint then. To make it have the same effect as laminate, would I want a Satin or Matt finish spray? I can't decide.


spray a cote of gloss on top for a nice finish


----------



## plantbrain (24 Oct 2009)

I had this made for me for 260$ USD, probably like 10 pence for you folks with the way the dollar is these days:










If you look around, perhaps you can get someone to make one locally for you all?

I'll be getting more of these from this builder, I'll upgrade the 120 gal and then the 60 Cubes.
Then get nice new starfire glass tanks with beveled edges for the 60 Cubes.

Eventually, I'll have all Tek lights with T5's, beveled starfire glass rimless tanks, ADA knock off stands(they are better than the ADA brand actually).

The cheesy(at least to me), oak stands and Glasscages rough cut glass tank with too much silicone is getting old.
I want a nicer look and upgrade.

So look around, see what locally can be had for a decent price and more specifically what you want.
DIY can be done to high level, but you will spend a great deal of time to make it if you are not a cabinet maker.
I can make more $ doing other things and pay for this to have someone else do it for me and do it better.




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Oct 2009)

(Ahem)....how much to send that wood to me Tom?   .....


----------



## JamesM (24 Oct 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> I had this made for me for 260$ USD, probably like 10 pence for you folks with the way the dollar is these days:



Hardly bud, the pound is weak right now still, and our craftsmen tend to charge a lot more 

Nice standthough, Tom, and nice wood as usual 8)


----------



## plantbrain (25 Oct 2009)

Yes, got to get paid, or...learn to do it yourself, or get a job that pays well.

Since that wood is taken, the cost goes way up.
I've planted it for the most part now.
Going to wait for it to grow in good before adding fish.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

